# Would a tilt/shift adaptor be possible/likely for the M system?



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2012)

I'v seen 3rd party atempts at similar things for other systems and unlike the Hassleblad system they don't need any optics due to the lesser flange distance, would a similar system be possible for the M using EF lenses? would Canon consider it?


----------



## hyles (Aug 26, 2012)

Canon made a eos to eos -M adapter, so that you can use any of the canon ts-e lenses on the new toy.
I don't think canon will produce something to trasform say a 24-70 to ts-e 24-70 2.8 L USM-
Diego


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking at details of the mount and the thickness of the EF to EF-M adapter, I'd say it was entirely possible.

You can of course use existing T/S lenses or even MF lenses via an adapter (I've one for M645 lenses to EF)

A good one would need quite a bit of care with baffles and other attention to internal light reflection (an issue at full shift I've noticed with MF lenses on a 1Ds3

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/m645-shift.html


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Aug 26, 2012)

As I see it -

1. There's no point in using a TS-E lens without a tripod, so reducing the size & weight of a TS-E lens would be negligible.

2. There might be some IQ benefit, but TS-E lenses are a niche market, which I guess is why Canon didn't make any TS-E lenses for specifically for crop sensors. I've heard the 17mm TS-E lens was introduced to be a TS-E 24mm equivalent on crop sensors, but it's still FF compatible.

In short - if there's money in tilt-shift lenses for EOS-M bodies, Canon (or some other lens manufacturer) will probably make some. My guess is there isn't any, so there wouldn't be any.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> As I see it -
> 
> 1. There's no point in using a TS-E lens without a tripod, so reducing the size & weight of a TS-E lens would be negligible.
> 
> ...



The most obvious advanatge to me seems to be price, a specialist TSE lens on a EF-S mount would still I'd guess come in at around $1000 or more for a manual focusing prime.

I'd guess a TS-E adaptor could be significantly cheaper than that and could be used with multiple lenses that would still AF when used on a DSLR or with the regular EF adaptor.

There does seem to be an increased interest in using selective focus via tilt recently which could be capitalised on with such a product without damaging the market for more serious FF specialist TSE lenses.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Aug 26, 2012)

moreorless said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > As I see it -
> ...



Question is how many photographers would like to buy a lens they would have to upgrade when upgrading the camera.



moreorless said:


> I'd guess a TS-E adaptor could be significantly cheaper than that and could be used with multiple lenses that would still AF when used on a DSLR or with the regular EF adaptor.



Canon's TS-E lenses do not autofocus. The electronic contacts are used to control the aperture & record EXIF, but focus is still fully manual.



moreorless said:


> There does seem to be an increased interest in using selective focus via tilt recently which could be capitalised on with such a product without damaging the market for more serious FF specialist TSE lenses.



Like the lensbaby, only with better optics & electronic contacts?

I actually thought of buying a Lensbaby Edge 80, but the price is too high, at least for what seems to me like a semi-toy.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 26, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Question is how many photographers would like to buy a lens they would have to upgrade when upgrading the camera.



Again this seems like a reason for creating a TSE adaptor for the M, people would be using EF lenses that would still work should they upgrade to a FF DSLR in the future.



> Canon's TS-E lenses do not autofocus. The electronic contacts are used to control the aperture & record EXIF, but focus is still fully manual.



Yes I know but if your talking about an adaptor then the EF lenses used would still autofocus when used on a regular DSLR or with a regular EF to M adaptor.

So the investment is much less specialised, your paying for an adaptor but the lens you use with it you may already own or also use normally with AF intact.



> Like the lensbaby, only with better optics & electronic contacts?
> 
> I actually thought of buying a Lensbaby Edge 80, but the price is too high, at least for what seems to me like a semi-toy.



I'm talking about something like the Hasslebland tilt/shift adaptor but without the built in teleconverter as you don't have to deal with the issued of the increase flange distance. Unlike the lensbaby it seems to me that results from such an adaptor could potentially be close to those from an actual TSE lens.


----------

